# Thinking about SS #4 in the morning. Should I???



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

Surf cam looks a little jacked up right now, but forecasts say calm in the morning. Tides suck. Should I, or shouldn't I, that is the question...


----------



## Sisco Kid (Mar 19, 2008)

I was their this am 
No Good


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

Sisco Kid said:


> I was their this am
> No Good


Rough? Muddy water? Or fishable but just no action?

Maybe I'll just sleep in!


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

I wish you all the best! They say you gotta just go when you can, whatever the forecast, and that's what I did today. Whoever they are that said that are stupid!


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

That makes the score 2-0, against. Not looking good...


----------



## Sisco Kid (Mar 19, 2008)

Rough and Dirty, no bait 
Didn't even bother, maybe tomorrow
In the am


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Wife sent me a pic from a friend of hers whose sons absolutely smoked'em at Surfside today.....


----------



## Gclyde22 (Jan 19, 2015)

I'm hoping to hit it in the afternoon. I'd be interested to hear how you do and water conditions if you do go. Best of luck hope you put a hurtin on em


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

BretE said:


> Wife sent me a pic from a friend of hers whose sons absolutely smoked'em at Surfside today.....


Oddly enough, that's good enough for me! I am locked and loaded, and will be in the surf when the sun comes up.

Report to follow.


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Friend went yesterday said it was rough, very rough but, they managed a 2 man limit with croakers.


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

Waters just about green but between the rain and the wind never slowing down it was a no this evening. Maybe tomorrow will be better.


----------



## Lagavulin62 (Jun 1, 2016)

It's no fun going to work, but we do and sometimes enjoy it.


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

Bite was very good from 6:30 a.m. to about 8:30 a.m. on live shrimp under a popping cork. Probably caught 25 or 30 trout, but there were a bunch of dinks mixed in. Basically caught one trout for every shrimp in my pint. Bite died about the time I ran out of shrimp. Try to spoon for a while with no bites left about 9:20. No pictures today, because I did not keep any fish. I've got enough in my freezer to last me a while. There were a bunch of people fishing and I saw them hooked up too.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## eliris (Dec 4, 2016)

Gigem, this was SS #4?

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

eliris said:


> Gigem, this was SS #4?
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Yes, at cell phone tower

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## mccain (Oct 20, 2006)

how was the water there? 61st said just now its sandy


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

mccain said:


> how was the water there? 61st said just now its sandy


I'll call the water "sandy green". It was not very clear, but there was a touch of green in it. Not total chocolate milk.

Waves were not bad at all. Probably the calmest surf I've fished this year. Current was running from north to south, which for some reason always seems to mean better fishing for me.

There was bait working when the bite was on. Mullet jumping.

It was way better than it should have been. Tide was not moving much, pretty big moon, water not super clean. If more of those 13-15 inch trout had been 17-19 inchers, it would have been epic!


----------



## Lagavulin62 (Jun 1, 2016)

Sounds like the live shrimp was the key in those less than ideal conditions. I really need to employ live bait with light gear again. It's been a few years since I bothered with shrimp.


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

Lagavulin62 said:


> Sounds like the live shrimp was the key in those less than ideal conditions. I really need to employ live bait with light gear again. It's been a few years since I bothered with shrimp.


Agreed, it was less than ideal. I wanted croaker, but nobody had them.


----------



## Sisco Kid (Mar 19, 2008)

I was out at SS, like he said a lot of dinks, 4 Gaftops and afew keeper Trout, all on Tops
Spooks and One Knocker


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gclyde22 (Jan 19, 2015)

Anyone think it would be worth a dang this afternoon? Or are conditions going down hill?


----------



## mccain (Oct 20, 2006)

how was the sand at SS? ok for a 2wd? with all the rain the last day or 2 i would hope its packed down


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

mccain said:


> how was the sand at SS? ok for a 2wd? with all the rain the last day or 2 i would hope its packed down


Like fresh poured concrete! You could probably skateboard on it.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

Gclyde22 said:


> Anyone think it would be worth a dang this afternoon? Or are conditions going down hill?


Hope you went. Surf looks good and tide should be moving more.


----------



## mccain (Oct 20, 2006)

gigem87 said:


> Like fresh poured concrete! You could probably skateboard on it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


thanks!


----------



## Gclyde22 (Jan 19, 2015)

I did go. Wish I had better news to report. While the waves were very minimal the water color was typical Galveston chocolate milk. Mabe a foot of visibility tops. Caught a dozen gaftop and 1 speck. Had a good time but thought it was very strange how stained the water was for as calm as it was


----------



## walkinwader (Jul 17, 2012)

Guess I'll have to break out some ProCure...get the stink going 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------

